# Neues von el-Inkasso.



## tempika (8 November 2008)

Hallo, Neues von el-Inkasso.

Soweit ich hier gelesen habe, ist Euch dieses Unternehmen bestens bekannt.

Gestern hatte ich einen netten Brief, von einem Inkassounternehmen in Hannover im Briefkasten. Dort wurde ich aufgefordert eine Summe von fast 100.-E zu zahlen und zwar sofort, da man schon versucht habe, von meinem Konto abzubuchen, das aber nicht geklappt hat.
Das Inkosso nennt sich:

el-inkasso
Warmbüchenstrasse 24
30159 Hannover

Da ich das Glücksspielpaket Deluxe bei planetwin nie in Anspruch genommen habe, die meine Kontonummer nicht haben, die mich mit Herr ansprachen und das Schreiben eine sehr schlechte Kopie ist, habe ich bei der Kripo eine Strafanzeige gemacht.
Der Kripobeamte hat in meinem beisein das Inkasso angerufen. Ja hieß es da, ich sei dort bekannt und es habe alles seine Richtigkeit. Auf die Frage des Beamten,von welchem Konto man denn versucht habe abzubuchen, hieß es, gerade hätte man keinen Einblick in meine Daten. Äußerst kurios.

Solltet Ihr Post von jenem Inkasso bekommen, geht damit zur Polizei.Das dolle an der ganze Sache ist, das soll ich am 21.06 2005 gemacht haben, ob die denken man ist doof???Und jetzt erst kommen die man soll mal bezahlen?? Ich fasse es nicht.

LG
tempika


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Rechti.de &bull; Thema anzeigen - Internetfalle?! jetzt el-inkasso - Bitte Euren Rat !!

Kann ja sein, dass jemand Deine Daten missbraucht hat - aber bei der Polizei warst Du ja eh schon.


----------



## Spiteri (9 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

bekam heute meine 2. Mahnung von El-Inkasso- jeztzt in Höhe von 133,33€.
Die Forderung bezieht sich laut dem Schreiben auf eine Rechnung von Dezember 2004.
M.E. müßte dieser Vorgang 1. schon verjährt sein, 2. haben die netten Mahner im ersten Schreiben nichtmal eine IP-Adresse angegeben mit der ich mich angeblich angemeldet habe und 3. habe ich von der Firma "Probenfieber" nie eine Rechnung erhalten. Bis jetzt habe ich auch nicht reagiert auf das erste Schreiben, aber jetzt wird es langsam nervig. Natürlich drohen die mit gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren und Zwangsvollstreckung, deshalb habe ich folgende Fragen:
1)Verjährungsfrist?
2)Zinsen und Kosten sind höher als die Hauptforderung, habe gelesen daß Inkasso-Kosten generell unzulässig sind
3) ohne Originalvollmacht darf ein Inkasso nicht agieren, 
4) Keine IP-Adresse= keine Identifikation mit dem Schuldner...könnte sich ja jemand anderes mit meinen Daten angemeldet haben.

Ist das richtig so?
Bin ich verpflichtet, denen jetzt wutschnaubend einen Brief per Einschreiben zu schicken, reicht ein Fax oder reagiere ich wieder nicht?

Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe
Spiteri


----------



## bernhard (9 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Konkrete Rechtsfragen beantworten die Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## tempika (9 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Also ich würde zur Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige schalten. Auch wenn wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg ist, Nimm die Schreiben mit und besteh mal darauf das sie etwas unternehmen, vor allem , einer Anzeige muß die Polizei annehmen und muß ihr auch nachgehen.
Da El-Inkasso ein Deutsches Unternehmen ist mit einer Deutschen Adresse, können sie auch was unternehmen. So hat es mir jedenfalls der Kripobeamte erklärt und lass Dir ein Aktenzeichen geben und die Namen von den Beamten die die Sache bearbeiten.
Wenn es Dir hilft, dann schreib ich Dir das Aktenzeichen auf unter der meine Anzeige läuft und wo immer Du bist, kannst Du denen ja sagen das schon Anzeigen gegen das Unternehmen laufen.

Kripo Kleve 
[......]
Die Polizeikollegen können sich da ja kurzschließen. Ich weis ja nicht in wieweit die da zusammenarbeiten.

LG
tempika


----------



## zonnie (10 November 2008)

*AW:ich habe auch ein Problem mit el-Inkasso.*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe auch ein großes Problem mit el Inkasso, d.h. mein Vater hat das Problem. Er hat sich vor 2-3 Jahren mal bei Planetwin registriert, dieses aber nach einigen Monaten gegündigt und bekommt seit dem regelmäßig immer zum Ende des Jahres ein Schreiben von el Inkasso in dem er zur Zahlung von 160,48 + 5,- Mahngebühren aufgefordert wird. Die letzten Jahre hat er das auch immer brav gemacht,:wall: mit wiederholten Schreiben seiner Kündigung. 
Jetzt hat er aber schon wieder so ein Schreiben mit Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. 
Ich habe ihm geraten ein Gegenschreiben aufzusetzen und zu fragen auf welche Leistungen sie sich den da noch berufen und nicht mehr zu zahlen. 
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das richtig ist, vor allem dann nicht, wenn er etwas abgeschlossen hatte? 
Über kontruktive Ratschäge wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!:-D

Gruß 

Zonnie


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Ob dieses Vertragsverhältnis tatsächlich als unwirksam bezeichnet werden darf, das hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab:


 Wurde die Kündigung beweiskräftig verschickt (d.h., per Einschreiben+Rückschein)? - Alles andere wird vermutlich später einfach bestritten.

 War die ursprüngliche Auftragsvergabe auf der Basis einer eindeutigen Willenserklärung Deines Vaters erfolgt?

 Gab es eine eindeutige, schriftlich Deinem Vater zugestellte Belehrung über die Widerrufsfrist?

 etc.

Diese Fragen sollten evtl. in einem persönlichen Rechtsberatungsgespräch mit der Verbraucherzentrale bzw. einem Anwalt geklärt werden.


----------



## tempika (21 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Hallo,
heute bekam ich Post von der Polizeikreisbehörde und muß dahin um eine Zeugenaussage zu machen. Vielleicht kommt da ja was bei raus. Bin gespannt.


LG
tempika


----------



## miamaus05 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*



tempika schrieb:


> Also ich würde zur Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige schalten. Auch wenn wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg ist, Nimm die Schreiben mit und besteh mal darauf das sie etwas unternehmen, vor allem , einer Anzeige muß die Polizei annehmen und muß ihr auch nachgehen.
> Da El-Inkasso ein Deutsches Unternehmen ist mit einer Deutschen Adresse, können sie auch was unternehmen. So hat es mir jedenfalls der Kripobeamte erklärt und lass Dir ein Aktenzeichen geben und die Namen von den Beamten die die Sache bearbeiten.
> Wenn es Dir hilft, dann schreib ich Dir das Aktenzeichen auf unter der meine Anzeige läuft und wo immer Du bist, kannst Du denen ja sagen das schon Anzeigen gegen das Unternehmen laufen.
> 
> ...


 ich bin auch betroffen.
habe gestern von diesem dubiosen el-inkassso ein schreiben bekommen.
ich soll etwas 116 euro bezahlen da ich mich, laut ihren unterlagen, im august bei planetwin angemeldet haben .

nur ist mir davon nichts bekannt und auch die kontonummer hat planetwin nicht.
somit könnte ich ja auch eine verfolgung durchführen.

auf meine bitte hin mir den vertrag zuzusenden - auch per mail - wurde mir nur mitgeteilt das alles rechtens wäre.
die unterlagen würden el-inkasso vorliegen und ich bekam den hinweis auf die geschäftsbedingungen bei planetwin.
danach würde ich deren dienste für ein jahr in anspruch nehmen.

nur habe ich keine bestätigung von planetwin erhalten, ebensowenig einen hinweis das ihnen meine kontonummer nicht vorliegt.
dann hätte ich ja noch innerhalb der entsprechenden zeit wiedersprechen können.

ich bin auch der überzeugung, dass beide firmen mit ihren machenschaften einschüchtern wollen.

würde ebenso gerne eine anzeige gegen dieses inkassobüro schalten.
bitte um das entsprechende aktenzeichen.

hast du noch einen tip wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll?

werde jedenfalls schriftlich - einschreiben der firma el-inkasso mitteilen das ich keinen vertrag mit planetwin geschlossen habe

probenfever.de/"]w*w.planetwin.de[/URL] am 05.10.2005 um 16:24 Uhr angemeldet


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*



miamaus05 schrieb:


> ich bin auch der überzeugung, dass beide firmen mit ihren machenschaften einschüchtern wollen.



Der Schluß liegt nahe.

Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass im Streitfall vor Gericht (na, ob es wohl dazu kommt? :scherzkeks: ) der Forderungssteller beweisen müsste, dass es


 einen Vertragsschluss gegeben hat
 d.h., dass der Kunde eine Willenserklärung abgegeben hat
 dass eine Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht erfolgt ist
 dass eine Genehmigung zur Abbuchung vom Konto erteilt wurde

Ob das "Unternehmen" dann diese Belege wirklich beibringen könnte ? :scherzkeks:
Ich glaube, Du kannst Dir das schon denken, wie das vor Gericht ausgehen würde.

Dementsprechend sind uns auch noch keine Prozesse seitens dieses hochehrbaren "Unternehmens" gegen angebliche Schuldner bekanntgeworden.

Gegen ein dreistes Inkassobüro kann man sich mit einer Beschwerde an das für die Zulassung zuständige Gericht wehren. Das ist entweder das für den betr. Bezirk zuständige Amts- oder Landgericht (steht oft auch im Briefkopf des Inkassobüros).
Aber eine Anzeige macht m.E. keinen Sinn. Ein Straftatbestand dürfte hier nicht vorliegen, es handelt sich um eine rein zivilrechtliche Angelegenheit.


----------



## tempika (28 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Ich glaube nicht das es sich hierbei um eine rein zivilrechtliche Sache handelt, denn immerhin wird versucht per Betrug von Leuten Geld zu bekommen, die nie einen Abschluß bei diesen dubiosen Firmen gemacht haben.Es ist Betrug, und Betrug ist eine Straftat  . Ansonsten hätte mich die Polizei nach hause geschickt und gsagt geh zu einem Anwalt. Hat sie aber nicht und geht der Sache nach. Ob da was bei rauskommt weis ich nicht,denn denen ist wohl schwer was nachzuweisen.

LG
tempika


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*



tempika schrieb:


> Ob da was bei rauskommt weis ich nicht,denn denen ist wohl schwer was nachzuweisen.



Eben. So ist es leider nur allzu oft.


----------



## blowfish (30 November 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*



tempika schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte mich die Polizei nach hause geschickt



und das kann die Polizei leider nicht. Sie muss erst mal alles aufnehmen was vorgetragen wird und wenn es der größte ... ist. Entscheiden über eine Einstellung kann nur ein Staatsanwalt.


----------



## reiner20000 (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*



tempika schrieb:


> Hallo, Neues von el-Inkasso.
> _full quote gekürzt, dafür gibt es den Link _


hi
ich bekam auch ein schreiben am 16.09.08 auf mein postschliesfach.
sogar die strasse stimmte nicht.dann noch den anruf,ich sollte doch mal locker 130,00 euro zuschicken-ich bekam die kriese.ich sagte blos-ich hab mich nicht angemeldet und sie bekommen ärger-die [ edit] ... sagte zu mir-sie bekommen ärger.und meine ex-email ist schon seit 3 jahren abgelaufen.der witz ist ja auch-ich habe niemals meine kontonummer angegeben und bei der anmeldung läuft ja nix ohne kontonummer.
das problem ist ja - das diese [edit] ich gegenseitig die adressen austauschen tun.
mit den viechern hab ich nur probleme.
telekom wollt mich abzocken-winn winn-und lottozentrale. no chance ! ! !
seit dem der euro da ist-muss mann auf die kohle aufpassen.
was mann so im fernseh sieht - wie die leute abgezockt werden-dann kannst du nur mit der m16 reingehn.aber unser staat lässt es zu ...er verdient ja auch daran.
muss jetzt schluss machen-bevor ich ausflippe.
lg.reiner


----------



## Marindal (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Hallo!

Musste nun auch unfreiwillig Bekanntschaft mit der el inkasso machen.
2006 war ich tatsächlich bei planetwin.de angemeldet für ein Jahr.
Nachweis über mein Kündigungsschreiben habe ich jetzt nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr, jedoch Kontoauszüge, wonach planetwin die monatliche Abbuchung fristgemäß eingestellt hat.

Bis zum heutigen Tage nichts mehr mit denen zu tun gehabt, geschweige denn nochmal einen Gedanken an die verschwendet.

Nun bekomm ich einen "netten" Mahnbrief von der allseits bekannten el inkasso aus Hannover:

1. kfm Zahlungserinnerung

Sehr geehrte Fr. xxxx,

der Betreiber der Seite planetwin.de hat uns beauftragt, Sie auf Ihren Zahlungsrückstand hinzuweisen und Sie um die Zahlung Ihrer offenen Mitgliedbeiträge zu bitten.

Sie haben sich am 24.06.2006 auf planetwin.de mit der email Adresse xxxxx und der IP xxxx für das Gewinnpaket Extra Eco angemeldet. Damit haben Sie gemäß Fernabsatzvertrag einen Vertrag geschlossen, der Sie zur Zahlung von Mitgliedsbeiträgen verpflichtet. Ihr Vertrag endet/e am 31.08.2009.

Wie mit Ihnen vereinbart, hat planetwin versucht, Ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge von Ihrem Bankkonto einzuziehen. Leider ist diese Abbuchung fehlgeschlagen. Deshalb sind Sie mit Ihrer Zahlung im Rückstand. Außerdem sind Gebühren angefallen, welche Sie lt. geltendem Recht bezahlen müssen.

etc. bla bla

Das ist doch eine Frechheit sondersgleichen! 
Zum einen habe ich noch nie von Vertragslaufschaften über 3 Jahre und 2 Monate gehört, zum anderen hat planetwin die Abbuchung, so wie vereinbart nach einem Jahr eingestellt. Ich habe nie Post/emails sonstiges von denen erhalten, wonach der Vertrag sich verlängert hätte, bzw Rechnungen bzw Meldungen, wonach Abbuchung nicht möglich wäre!

Da ich ja nun schon einiges über die beliebte el inkasso gelesen habe, weiß ich nicht recht, wie ich mich verhalten soll. Sollte ich auf meine erfolgte Kündigung verweisen, werden die mit Sicherheit einen Beweis fordern, bzw es gleich gänzlich ignorieren.
Nur das ganze erscheint mir doch sehr dubios, vor allem, wenn ich von der Mahnwelle höre, die derzeit wieder über Deutschland rast.
Vor allem mir nach 3 Jahren das Inkasso auf den Hals hetzen, ohne vorherige Kontaktaufnahme, ich glauben, die spinnen!

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich bzw ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Für hilfreiche Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar!

MFG :wall:


----------



## krennz (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Hi,

ich habe el-inkasso, genannt el-inkie, und der Geschäftführerin, Frau Wenzel, vom Ibexforum www.rechti.de Schar-Wenzel-chen genannt, mehr als einmal Mails zur Aufklärung über dubiose Firmen, wie Probenfieber, Planetwin u.a. geschickt. Anscheinend ist el-inkie jedoch total Erkenntnisresistent :wall::wall::wall::wall:

Ich habe in einem ähnlichen Fall, wo es um verjährte Forderungen, die vor dem 31.12.2005 lagen auf den Briefen den Freistempel, den sowas wie eine Haifischflosse ziert, zum Hai ergänzt, "Annahme verweigert" draufgeschrieben meine Anschrift unkenntlich gemacht und zurück in den gelben Kasten geworfen.  Nach 2 maliger Retoure hatte ich Ruhe. (IBEX)

Anzeigen bei der Kripo verlaufen m.W. meist im Sande. Einige bei Rechti haben eine Anzeige beim Gerichtspräsidenten des Amtsgerichts Hannover, der die Inkassovollmacht erteilt, gestellt. Je mehr Anzeigen da eingehen, desto eher muss erhandeln. Insbesondere, wenn Drohungen in den Mahnungen enthalten sind wie Schufa, Kontensperre etc. (Kopie der Mahnung beilegen)


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Marindal (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Das ganze Geschäftgsgebahren ist derartig unseriös...
Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich mich tot stellen oder reagieren soll. Werde dazu morgen mal den Verbraucherschutz befragen und mich beraten lassen und dann hier Bericht erstatten.

Mein Freund bekommt momentan zahlreiche "Liebesbriefe" von opendownload und 99downloads (Belleros), scheint so, als sei ich nun an der Reihe.

Nachfolgende Post werde ich dann auch verweigern. Bin nur noch genervt!


----------



## krennz (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Ich kann mir den Gang und die damit verbunden Kosten zur Verbraucherzentrale sparen. Früher oder später geben die, wie ich hier in vielen Beiträgen lesen kann, auf und lassen mich in Ruhe.

Ich geb Dir einen Rat, der keine Rechtsberatung ist:-D, lehn Dich zurück, lass den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein. 

Ich geb die Briefe in die Rundablage, oder, wie oben geschildert, vlt. ohne weitere Verzierung, mit dem Vermerk zurück.
Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Marindal (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Im Falle von opendownload und der Belleros handhaben wir das auch so.
Nur im Falle von el inkasso und planetwin bin ich mir eben nicht sicher, da ja vor 3 Jahren ein Vertrag bestanden hat. Diesen habe ich zwar gekündigt, und die Abbuchungen wurden auch eingestellt, nur besitze ich eben leider keinen Nachweis mehr über das von mir verfasste Kündigungsschreiben.

Einen direkt ähnlichen Fall habe ich noch nicht gefunden, daher meine Unsicherheit.

Ich danke für Deine Antwort!


----------



## krennz (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Nach den Feststellungen, die wir bei IBEX und Probenfieber mit den el-inkies gemacht haben, wärmen die immer wieder alte Forderungen, denen bereits jeglicher rechtlicher Hintergrund abhanden gekommen ist, immer wieder auf. Wir vermuteten schon, dass immer dann wenn jemand gezahlt hat die wieder Geld fürs Porto haben, oder, wenn Ferien sind, die irgendwelche kostengünstigen Schüler zum eintüten der Mahnungen haben.

Ich, bzw. wir von rechti nehmen el-inkie schon lange nicht mehr ernst. Die versuchen es zwar hier und da mal mit nem Antrag auf Mahnbescheid und nehmen dazu die Dienste von el-Faktoring in Anspruch, aber dem kann man ja widersprechen. Ernsthafte Konsequenzen hat es meines Wissens bisher noch bei keinem der mehr als geschätzten 10 000 Ibex-Geschädigten oder Probenfiebergenötigten gegeben.

Wie schon gesagt, lehn Dich zurück und bleib cool.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Marindal (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Da haste wohl recht.
Sollte doch ein Mahnbescheid kommen, kann ich immer noch zum Verbraucherschutz gehen. :-D

Alles, was nach dem 31.12.2009 kommt, ist sowieso für die Tonne aufgrund Verjährung. Sollen sich also ruhig Zeit lassen. 

Vielen Dank, wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## webwatcher (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*



Marindal schrieb:


> Sollte doch ein Mahnbescheid kommen, kann ich immer noch zum Verbraucherschutz gehen. :-D


Das Kreuz schafft man zur Not auch allein 

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Marindal (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Hihi :-D

Mit größter Willens- und Kraftanstrengung ganz sicher. 

Apropos ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass das "Schar-Wenzel-Chen" es nicht mal für nötig befunden hat, ihren Brief auch zu unterschreiben. Bei der Masse an Post, die sie jeden Tag unterschreiben muss, kann schon mal ein Brief untergehen....


----------



## Blade2001 (16 August 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Hallo habe heute mal ein ganz neues schreiben von el-inkasso bekommen,


> Sehr geehrter Herr..
> in vor bezeichneter Angelegenheit hat sie unser Außendienst leider nicht antreffen können. Jetzt wir es zeit für sie! Wir erwarten umgehend bis zum 20.08  die Zahlung von 155,17€ oder der Außendienst kommt wieder und die Kosten erhöhen sich für Sie


 :sun: das ist doch schon Nötigung oder nicht und bezahlen werde ich trotzdem nicht :sun:


----------



## krennz (16 August 2009)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

Wenn ich solch ein Schreiben bekomme richte ich eine Beschwerde an den Gerichtspräsidenten des Amtsgerichts Hannover per Einschreiben mit Rückschein und einer Kopie des Briefes. Besser noch, ich mache mir ne Kopie und schicke das Original. Ich kann ja dem Gerichtspräsidenten mitteilen, das die Forderung aus meiner Sicht zu unrecht besteht und ich mich durch elinkie belästigt und genötigt fühle.

Dem Inkassofuzzie würde ich, falls er bei mir auftaucht und in meine Wohnung kommen will mit Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch drohen und die grünen/blauen Jungs anrufen.

PS: Im rechtiforum wurde von uquell darüber bereits im Juli berichtet (habs gerade gesagt bekommen) Scheint ne neue Masche zu sein um Druck zu erzeugen. Er hat seitdem nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## ib3x (27 Oktober 2009)

*el-Inkasso "Hausbesuche"*

Könnte jemand bitte dieses Schreiben einscannen, in dem el-inkasso Hausbesuche ankündigt? Das hätte ich wirklich sehr gerne gesehen.

Mit el-inkasso hatte ich bisher folgende Erlebnisse:
1. Nach einem Umzug: Es ruft jemand ohne Rufnummernübermittlung an, gibt sich als Mitarbeiter der Deutschen Rentenversicherung aus und fragt, ob ich der Herr X bin, die vorherige Anschrift wusste sie,  da man mich  angeblich verzweifelt sucht.
Meine Rentenversicherungsnummer konnte sie "Im System grade nicht sehen", so verzweifelt war die Dame, mal abgesehen davon bin als Selbständiger seit 15 Jahen nicht in der gesetzlichen Rentenversicherung. 
Ich also in mich reingegrinst, "Natürlich bin ich das" gesagt, und eine Woche später kam wie erwartet ein Schreiben von el-inkasso.

2. Es ruft jemand meine Frau an und will meine Telefonnummer im Büro haben, es wäre wegen einer dringenden Angelegenheit. Meine Frau lehnt ab. Anrufende Nummer: von El-Inkasso.

3. Es ruft jemand meine Frau an, ob sies denn nicht wüsste, es läuft ein "Insolvenzverfahren gegen mich" und ausserdem würde unsere Faxnummer nicht funktionieren, dabei müsste sie mir  doch dringend ein Schreiben  faxen, welches ich unterzeichnen müsste.
Anrufende Nummer: von El-Inkasso.
Fax-Spam ist wahrscheinlich billiger als Briefe.

Bei keinem einzigen Anruf wurde sich mit "el-inkasso" gemeldet.
Und jetzt noch Androhung von "Russisch Inkasso".
Ist so ein Verhalten für ein Inkassounternehmen eigentlich zulässig?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: el-Inkasso "Hausbesuche"*



ib3x schrieb:


> Bei keinem einzigen Anruf wurde sich mit "el-inkasso" gemeldet.
> Und jetzt noch Androhung von "Russisch Inkasso".
> Ist so ein Verhalten für ein Inkassounternehmen eigentlich zulässig?



Nein. Das ist Nötigung.
Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft und Beschwerde beim Oberlandesgericht, welches für die Zulassung als Inkassobüro zuständig ist.
Kriegt man im Rechtsdienstleistungsregister raus.


----------



## thomasxxx (23 November 2010)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*

hallo leute,

auch wir werden gelegentlich von dieser inkasso gmbh belästigt. allerdings machen wir uns hier gar keinen kopf; denn es ist auch nicht nötig. unsere empfehlung im umgang mit diesen herrschaften: einfach gar nix machen!
wichtig: 1. die seiten der verbraucherzentrale aufrufen. 2. widerspruchs-und vorsorgliches kündigungsschreiben per einschreiben gegen rückschein. 3. alle weiteren eingehenden briefe mt dem vermerk "annahme verweigert" ungeöffnet zurückgehen lassen. 4. ggfs. beschwerde an den Gerichtspräsidenten des Amtsgerichts Hannover per einschreiben mit rückschein und einer kopie des briefes. 5. in keinemfall zugeständisse oder daten, wie tel und fax nrn rausgeben. 6. bei anrufen direkt auflegen. 7. strafanzeige bei der polizei wegen stalkings, belästigung, einschüchterung, nötigung und erpressung erstatten. 
also leute: bleibt cool. die können euch einfach gar nix.


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2010)

*AW: Neues von el-Inkasso.*



thomasxxx schrieb:


> 7. strafanzeige bei der polizei wegen stalkings, belästigung, einschüchterung, nötigung und erpressung erstatten.


Wegen dem Inkasso? Nicht einer der Straftatbestände greift hier, wozu also unnötig die Behörden bemühen?


----------

